# how do I print out squares (a grid)?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

This sounded simple. My 6 year old grandaughter asked me if I could print out a page for her with 100 squares (blank) so she could write in the numbers 1-100 for practice.

I can't figure out how! I tried using PSP and drew lines up and down (not straight- there's probably a way to do this so they snap straight) then rotated it sideways and tried to copy/paste but it didn't work.

I did get the vertical lines (crooked) and she drew them in horizontally herself. 

But, now I'm thinking about this, and would like to know how. Just to know.

Like an Excel spreadsheet, only with nothing in the cells and the lines showing. I've tried printing out Excel and only the info IN the cells comes out, not the lines (squares) they are in.

I have Office 2000. Publisher has calendars I could take the numbers out but there's none with 100, maybe just half a yearly one, and I don't want to go over taking all those numbers out.

I'm thinking it must be something in Word. Or something that makes presentation charts- graphs?

I don't really know a lot about these programs, just try and find out when I come to something. I never would have though I'd want to make a page with 100 (or whatever) small squares on it. And I maybe never will again.

 It's probably something very simple

Thanks,
Carrie


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Carrie

In Excel, in a blank Workbook, click on 'Print Preview' then 'Setup' then the 'Sheet' tab. Look for the box that says 'Gridlines' and put a check in the box. Excel will now print with gridlines. All you need to do now is make your cells into squares.

Regards


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I just replied to this, but I don't see it.

I then tried doing it, and it won't show print preview with nothing in the cells. I put 1 in the first cell and it showed this. Even if I select all (or 50 to make 100 in all) only the one cell with the 1 in it printed.

It might only work when there's something in the cells? 

~ Carrie


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Select all of the cells you want to have borders, right click and select format cells. Go to the border tab and click what border style you want.


----------



## Glaswegian (Dec 5, 2004)

Ooops! Sorry - do as Rockn suggested - then you can print a blank sheet.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay, that sounds good

I was thinking (since) about how people might set up crossword puzzles, with squares. 

This just got to be a challenge, I was asking people I know who might know and nobody did. It's probably not something done a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Or, in Word, in a blank doc, just use command:
Table>Insert>Table...
enter the number of columns and rows (10 and 10) (or even better, 11 and 11)
and click the [OK] button.

I'd use the 11 and 11, so that the 1st and 2nd numbers (the multipliers) can be hard entered along the left and top.

Then you can have your granddaughter fill in the "answers" in the middle.
(What a nice grandmother...  )


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

Create the grid in Excel as described.

Now go to the bottom right hand corner of the page. Type a few spaces into a cell, (just one space will do) no letters no numbers and press return.

In Print Preview you will now see the grid lines.

Excel will only put grid lines from top left hand corner to the bottom right occupied cells. If there is nothing to have gridline around then you will not get them.

Once you have a cell with spaces, use Print Preview.

When you return to your main spreadsheet you will then have dotted lines to show each page.

Alternatively create the grid, put a psace in bottom right corner, but then only print page 1.

Borders etc can be an easy way, but can be diffucult to remove.

I did find a web site the other day that allowed me to print some isometric graph paper for our daughter.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q="graph+paper"+print&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

Can't remember which one I used though

hth

Ceri


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the answers. I ended up using Word and tables. I'd never gotten into tables (only in html which I set up myself and not the same) so it was unexplored territory.
I thought there might be a webpage somewhere with something to print, so will save that. I may never have to do it again. 
I used to try and find or set up calendars myself till I thought to look in Publisher and found them there.

Most of the time it's something simple right in front of me.

My grandaughter is a "computer age" kid and goes on Word and writes and opens PSP and draws pictures (she likes the picture tubes and I make her ones, some of them from pictures of her) Actually all the grandkids are, but this is the only one who lives with me (also her parents)

When I was her age it was 1949-50 and I was in first grade. We didn't even have a TV till I was 11 (LOL)


----------



## dtech10 (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi
You can use Excel to print a grid by giving the cells a border.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Carrie



> I tried using PSP and drew lines up and down (not straight- there's probably a way to do this so they snap straight) then rotated it sideways and tried to copy/paste but it didn't work.


*The challenge* 
Here is how I did it...just used Paint but you can apply the same in PSP. Draw a box any size you want with whatever color border you want. Save to hard drive.

Use this HTML code (of course use the correct path to the image). Then save as an HTM file on your hard drive:

Open it in IE and be sure _Print background_ is enabled in IE 
(Tools->Internet Options->Advanced Tab)
Then just print them out.

sekirt


----------

